# Kitties at Work



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a great job. I not only get to talk about dogs and cats all day, but I also get to bring my kitties to work with me. Thought I'd share a few of my favorites from the past year. Enjoy!

Alice lounging in the blue kitty bed.


Samantha at last Halloween's party. My little faerie princess. <3


Jules sleeping, showing off his ridiculously long legs in the kitty bed.


Jules LOVES bags! He puts himself in them and says hi to customers.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, how awesome - both that you _can_ bring your cats to work and that they actually like going! Congrats on a pet friendly workplace. Your cats look like sweeties.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks! Yes, they really do like going to work...especially Jules. He gives every customer kisses, lol. And with Samantha's separation anxiety, she enjoys spending extra time with her Momma. 

And I messed up somewhere and it's showing the pic of Jules in the bag twice, so here's his ridiculously long legs pic. :thumb


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

How cute!!! I LOVE the purple dress!!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

HOw awesome is that!!! Working with your kitties!!! I'd be in heaven!!! My sister used to be a 911 dispatcher, and they have two cats, that they have taken in over the years, and they live in the fire station, which was always kind of awesome. How great would it be to work at a place where you can have cats around, like that.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for the comments!

It's incredible having my babies at work with me. I work in a dog and cat supply store, but we focus on nutrition first (only the best of the best foods are sold there). It doesn't matter how much stress I have during the day, because having one of my babies there to give me a hug and a purr, just makes everything else melt away. Seeing them put smiles on my customers faces just makes my whole world brighter. I really do feel incredibly lucky every day I'm there. 
:kittyturn


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Fantastic pictures of your kitties! I think we would all like to work where we could bring our pets with us - I would be jealous except I am retired and can spend as much time as I like with my kitty Sylvie.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, how great is that! Love the Halloween costume.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh they're all so adorable! I love little Alice's coloring!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

How fantastic that you get to do this and they enjoy it.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! Jules is here at work with me today, and he's giving out free kisses like they were going out of style. He's such a lovebug.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

I always love going into stores that have cats. There used to be a feed store that sometimes had a cat. He was beautiful.

And I remember when I was younger we went into a cat themed store in the Cape and they had a few cats lounging around.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

wow! What a wonderful job you must have! I go to the shelter to talk cats and sometimes only the dog people are there and few if any customers come in or they don't want to talk. Those are frustrating days for me, so then I come home and sit in my foster cat room and let them just crawl all over me!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

oceanmist said:


> I always love going into stores that have cats. There used to be a feed store that sometimes had a cat. He was beautiful.
> 
> And I remember when I was younger we went into a cat themed store in the Cape and they had a few cats lounging around.


me TOO!!! if i pass a store that has a cat....i HAVE to go in ...just to pet the cat ....MEOW!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Same here gizmo! I love store cats and there's a few that I've found here in Raleigh that have kitties hanging about. I always make it a point to visit those stores if I'm running errands in the area.


----------

